# Motor paso a paso audioritmico?



## alexus (Abr 1, 2008)

hola amigos, me dirijo a ustedes en busca de ayuda, necesito construir un circuito que controle un motor paso a paso de la siguiente manera:

-aumenta el nivel sonoro de un ambiente (musica) aumenta la velocidad del motor en un sentido.

-disminuye el nivel sonoro, y baja la velocidad del motor pero en el sentido contrario..

necesito hacerlo sin pic ni nada de eso.. desde ya gracias! de verdad lo necesito! es para un proyecto en le escuela.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 1, 2008)

No entiendo.

vos queres que si subis el volumen gire mas rapido en un sentido.

asta ahi bien, ahora si baja el volumen que gire mas lento pero en centido contrario?
y cuando gira rapido en centido contrario.

si lo que queres es que detecte los golpes de la musica es ssimple,
si queres que detecte el nivel de volumen y con eso varie la velocidad es mas complicado.

Pre de mirofono +acondicionador de señal + secuenciador 2 canales + controlador de motor derecha izquierda, velocidad fija.
Pre de microfono+ acondicionador de señal + oscilador controlado por voltaje + controlador de motor.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Abr 3, 2008)

exacto, me exprese mal, cuando la musica "golpea" que aumente la velocidad por ejemplo hacia la derecha y cuando esos "golpes" decaigan, vaya decayendo la velocidad hacia la izquierda.. me podrias ayudar con el diseño? porque no se por donde empezar, desde ya gracias!


----------



## ciri (Abr 3, 2008)

creo que ayudaría un poco más.. que expliques cual es el sentido de eso...


----------



## alexus (Abr 12, 2008)

voy a ser un poco mas claro, quiero construir un circuito que haga girar un motor paso a paso o motorcito de continua al ritmo de la musica, lo necesito urgente poruqe es para un proyecto de sistema de iluminacion robotica en la esvcuela, cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar les estare agradecido!


----------



## JV (Abr 12, 2008)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> ...un motor paso a paso o motorcito de continua...



No es lo mismo, es mucho mas facil usar un motor de continua que un PaP.

Preguntas:

A donde iria conectado el circuito para obtener el sonido?
Porque tiene que ser sin un micro?
Porque no subes un dibujo de lo que pretendes?
Porque...?


Saludos..


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 20, 2008)

La solucion es un PWM con el 555. Esto es un astable que al modificar el voltaje de control (pin 5) este varia su frecuencia de salida.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 21, 2008)

El motor CC mejor, mucho mas facil si solo tiene que girar y no posicionarse.


La forma mas sencilla es con componentes analogicos.


Tambien lo puede hacer con es una buena idea man05drake utilizar un PWM, busca algun circuito de control de PWM con un 555 y copia el rectificador del dataheet del lm3916 y se lo acoplas a la tension de control.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 21, 2008)

Para invertir el giro del motor podes usar un puente H al cual le podes poner el PWM en el comun B+.


----------



## rsturuguay (Abr 29, 2008)

Que tal Alexus!

Creo poder entenderte sobre tu proyecto, porque yo hice algo "bastante" similar en mi 3er. año hice un sistema de iluminación audiorítmico. El sistema que tu quieres hacer es un sistema que utilizan las luces rítmicas como las marcas "Martín" u otra que pudiera haber en el mercado. El sistema a veces puede ser más sencillo de lo que parece, pero a su vez se hace interesante. Lo que pudieras hacer con el audiorítmico es utilizar un micro electret, después utilizas una serie de filtros de frecuencias y según veo que lo que se utilizan más en estos sistemas robóticos son con las frecuencias bajas, ya que el motor va girando con los sonidos más graves (frecuencias bajas) y la luz que pudiera tener el motor pudiera encenderse con otras frecuencias (medias o agudas o las mismas graves que quedan lindas con este sistema). El motor que puedes utilizar o mejor dicho deberías utilizar es un paso a paso por la factibilidad que tienes para manejar sus movimientos y si quieres hacerlo como algo controlado de un lado a otro pudiera ser controlado por medio de un contador. Es algo interesantísimo que mezcla digital y analógica. A mi me hubiera gustado haber hecho algun sistema así ya que me fascinan los sistemas de iluminación de esta clase, pero por problemas de tiempo y $$$ a veces no se puede concretar todo lo que uno desea. Si te sirve de algo, intenta buscar en la red esquemas de luces roboticas audiorítmicas. Te parecerán complejas pero la base es algo parecida a lo que he escrito pero por lo menos puedes ir enriqueciendo tus conocimientos con esto.

Un gran saludo!


----------



## alexus (Abr 30, 2008)

rsturuguay dijo:
			
		

> Que tal Alexus!
> 
> Creo poder entenderte sobre tu proyecto, porque yo hice algo "bastante" similar en mi 3er. año hice un sistema de iluminación audiorítmico. El sistema que tu quieres hacer es un sistema que utilizan las luces rítmicas como las marcas "Martín" u otra que pudiera haber en el mercado. El sistema a veces puede ser más sencillo de lo que parece, pero a su vez se hace interesante. Lo que pudieras hacer con el audiorítmico es utilizar un micro electret, después utilizas una serie de filtros de frecuencias y según veo que lo que se utilizan más en estos sistemas robóticos son con las frecuencias bajas, ya que el motor va girando con los sonidos más graves (frecuencias bajas) y la luz que pudiera tener el motor pudiera encenderse con otras frecuencias (medias o agudas o las mismas graves que quedan lindas con este sistema). El motor que puedes utilizar o mejor dicho deberías utilizar es un paso a paso por la factibilidad que tienes para manejar sus movimientos y si quieres hacerlo como algo controlado de un lado a otro pudiera ser controlado por medio de un contador. Es algo interesantísimo que mezcla digital y analógica. A mi me hubiera gustado haber hecho algun sistema así ya que me fascinan los sistemas de iluminación de esta clase, pero por problemas de tiempo y $$$ a veces no se puede concretar todo lo que uno desea. Si te sirve de algo, intenta buscar en la red esquemas de luces roboticas audiorítmicas. Te parecerán complejas pero la base es algo parecida a lo que he escrito pero por lo menos puedes ir enriqueciendo tus conocimientos con esto.
> 
> Un gran saludo!



un uruguayo en el foro! ya somos 2! como estas rst? me intereso la explicacion que me distes! y justo lo que quiero hacer es algo parecido a las luces martin... y otras como esas que utilizan dos moviemientos, horizontal en 360º y vertical 360º (o algo asi).. te agradeceria si me pudieras mandare algun esquema del proyecto que realizastes porque en verdad lo necesito! jeje o cualquier esquema de las luces martin, o como tu bien dices, roboticas audioritmicas.. desde ya muchas gracias! y haber si no perdemos el contacto! un gran abrazo.. te saluda atte. un joven, pero con muchas ganas de aprender y estudiante de utu..  je


----------



## rsturuguay (Abr 30, 2008)

Que tal colega!

Ok. El proyecto que hice con mis compañeros en su momento eran luces audiorítmicas pero no llevaban ningún motor sino que se filtraban las frecuencias y cada luz prendía de acuerdo a la frecuencia. Supongo que para utilizar un motor pap el sistema no variara mucho, ya que se conectarían a las diferentes bobinas del mismo y por lo que veo lo que tendrías que utilizar serían dos motores pap, uno que gira "horizontal" y otro "verticalmente". Dejame revisar si aún lo tengo guardado o por lo menos darte las cosas que utilice para hacer el proyecto. Todavía te quedan un par de meses para el proyecto, pero no te dejes estar porque cuando queres acordar te van a venir con que cambiaron los reglamentos y que hay que apurar los proyectos.

Un gran saludo!


----------



## alexus (May 2, 2008)

dale gracias! has sido de gran ayuda, me intereso eso de eitar las bobinas del motor seguen la frecuencia! je bueno busca tranquilo! desde ya gracias, si por eso mismo nos hemos puesto en campaña desde ahora! jeje un abrazo, posdata, cualquier circuito de luces que tengas, sirve tambien! jeje


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 7, 2008)

hola:

dices que quieres que cambien el sentido del giro por :

intensidad de volumen?   o por frecuencia ?

que tanto sabes de electronica?  por ejemplo si te digo que uses un comparador de voltaje sabras como hacerlo  ?.   sabes hacer filtros pasabjas, pasabanda? sabes utilizar los opam 741.   solo pregunto para darte ideas  a grandes razgos o detallados.  
suerte.


----------



## alexus (May 7, 2008)

si claro que lo se, el comparador lo haces con operacionales.. je y mira, algo se de electronica, con eso de los filtros la verdad que me matas! mi idea es que se mueva por nivel de sonido, graves, medios y agudos, por ejemplo.. desde ya gracias!


----------



## Dano (May 7, 2008)

No eres el único uruguayo, aquí está presente otro patriota.  

Una vez hice un audioritmico simple, usando un motor de esos de coches de juguete, simplemente lo conectas a un amplificador y listo, ya tienes un motor que se mueve con la musica.


----------



## juan_g (Jun 17, 2009)

revivo el tema....
me parece interesante el proyecto, y ando con ganas de hacer algo parecido...
algun robot que se mueva al ritmo de la musica...
si lograste hacer el circuito comenta como quedo y subi el esquema por favor...


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 17, 2009)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> . . . dices que quieres que cambien el sentido del giro por :
> 
> intensidad de volumen?   o por frecuencia ? . . .



Una forma seria por BPM (ritmo o golpe de la cancion), para hacerlo de esta forma; hay que integrar la señal y luego se aplica a un comparador para que detecte el _*B*eat_.

Aca les dejo un ejemplo de un integrador sencillo.


----------



## alexus (Jun 17, 2009)

alguna idea? (circuito)


----------



## kevin119 (Ago 7, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> hola:
> 
> dices que quieres que cambien el sentido del giro por :
> 
> ...


yo quiero hacer que el motor gire en ambas direcciones al ritmo de la musica con mitor dc que recomiendas


----------



## ccano89 (Oct 23, 2011)

alguna idea para mover ventiladores


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 23, 2011)

esta super bueno , lo que no entendí es como hace para que el contenido blanco no caiga al suelo :/ y otra cosa qe me qedo en duda es como se vería sonando música electrónica :/


----------



## ccano89 (Oct 24, 2011)

los materiales que usan son estos http://inouetaichi.info/yukikaze_en.html pero pone que ha usado un ordenador mac, y mi duda era si se podia realizar esto sinplificandolo mas, si se os ocurriera algo seria de gran alluda.
Muchas gracias


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 24, 2011)

si si ya vi, lo que pasa es que no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre esto :/ ademas no explica mucho sobre el circuito... pero por lo que veo en la imagen esta usando una especie de pic *(Ese ordenador mac que tu dices).*

y ese pic se controla mediante el pc... por eso nose si habra otra manera de hacerlo sin el :/


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2011)

ccano89 dijo:


> los materiales que usan son estos http://inouetaichi.info/yukikaze_en.html pero pone que ha usado un ordenador mac, y mi duda era si se podia realizar esto sinplificandolo mas, si se os ocurriera algo seria de gran alluda.
> Muchas gracias



especifica que tan simplificado....
si se supone que el ventilador se controla solamente con PWM...

puede ser...
- usando el puerto paralelo de algun PC (nivel de complejidad medio)
-usando los poderos 555 y unos potencimetros y que sea manual(nivel de complejidad bajo)
-Usando pic, con una interfaz de PC Serial o USB(nivel de complejidad alto)

entre muchos otros...


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 24, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> -Usando pic, con una interfaz de PC Serial o USB(nivel de complejidad alto)



Le pegue !


----------



## ccano89 (Oct 25, 2011)

Seria usando un puerto serie conectado al pc.
El funcionamiento serie meter una pista de musica, dividirla en frecuencias ( si se puede con algun integrado), hacer que cada ventilador funcione con dicha frecuencia, y luego de iluminacion sera con diodos leds tricolores hacer k varien de color segun los mdios graves o agudos.
Mas o menos seria asi de complejo.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

> Seria usando un puerto serie conectado al pc.


Lo primero es que elijas el lenguaje en el que lo piensas desarrollar... yo te recomedaria alguno visual y facil, de los que tienen mas soporte es el visual Basic 6.0...



> El funcionamiento serie meter una pista de musica, dividirla en frecuencias ( si se puede con algun integrado),



Aca una Api para manipular el Audio...

-las apis son como herramientas adicionales a los compiladores, normalmente si es compatible para windows funciona para todos los compiladores de windows... como el C++ y vb6.0, etc...
(explicacion muy burda pero sirve al fin )

http://www.fmod.org/index.php/download



> hacer que cada ventilador funcione con dicha frecuencia, y luego de iluminacion sera con diodos leds tricolores hacer k varien de color segun los mdios graves o agudos.



ya teniendo el lenguaje y la API funcionando, y dependiendo de los leds que desees poner solo utilizas algun multiplexor y quizas con una etapa de potencia, y listo... proyecto realizado...


----------



## ccano89 (Oct 25, 2011)

muchas gracias, yo manajo c de lenguaje se puede usar la api en él?¿ si no usaria el c++ o el vb6.0 muchas gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

dale una leida al link que te puse, en su mayoría las apis vienen con archivos de ayuda e incluso códigos de ejemplo....


----------



## ccano89 (Oct 25, 2011)

he leido el pdf de FMOD Ex programadores de la API pero no entiendo el funcionamiento de este. Tendre que buscar la forma de hacerlo, seguire mirandome el programa.


----------



## ccano89 (Oct 26, 2011)

algun programa que analice el espectro del audio (agudos,medios,graves) y que lo exporte por el puerto usb o puerto serie.
gracias


----------

